

Lifehacker founder Gina Trapani's gender wage-gap site mischaracterizes the data - jawns
http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/05/21/mind-the-malefemale-income-gap-but-dont-exaggerate-it/

======
jerrya
Thanks, that was an interesting, relevant, easy to follow explanation and
dissection of the gender wage gap.

An interesting infographic is present at <http://www.payscale.com/gender-
lifetime-earnings-gap>

And Robert Reich has been quoted
([http://www.freakonomics.com/2008/05/01/robert-reich-
answers-...](http://www.freakonomics.com/2008/05/01/robert-reich-answers-your-
labor-questions/)):

 _Q: I’d be interested to know your thoughts on the feminisation of poverty
and the male-female wage differential. How much of that is due to career
choice_

 _A: Rough estimate: About 50 percent of the differential has to do with
different career choices made by women and men. Twenty-five percent involves
greater time women spend on care-taking of children and elderly relatives. The
other 25 percent is due to bias and prejudice in the labor market._

